

Study: U.S. entrepreneurs are educated, experienced - kungfudoi
http://www.eetimes.com/news/latest/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=207404024

======
ovi256
I would love to see some data about the relation between startup success and
field of study. The article mentions that 2/3s of the surveyed startups were
founded by science, engineering or maths graduates, and the other 1/3 by
business graduates. This is nice, but what about the success rate ? Is there
any correlation? That would be nice to see.

